# I Think I Just Found My Dream Job



## CalgaryPT (May 22, 2020)

Perfect for the introverted metalworker with a love of old machinery and rain...


----------



## YYCHM (May 22, 2020)

Right up there with your other hobbies, ram jets and air raid sirens


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 22, 2020)

At least on Shetland Islands, the only neighbours to complain about the noise would be Puffins and sheep, right?


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 22, 2020)

Dream job. I use to want to live in a fire tower.


----------



## Tom O (May 23, 2020)

JohnnyTK said:


> Dream job. I use to want to live in a fire tower.


Reminds me of the movie where the guys are looking for D.B Coopers money!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 23, 2020)

“Foghorn Technician” 
In the credits at the end 
Fascinating!


----------



## francist (May 23, 2020)

My brother and I had an evening to kill on Quadra Island a few years ago so we took a little drive and ended up at the Cape Mudge light station. The keeper happened to be pottering about outside and sensing our interest came over to the fence to chat. 

I have a small collection of industrial air whistles (horns) so we were interested in the devices on her station. She said that the old air powered horns had recently been replaced with electronic ones. Too much maintenance on two air compressors (one as a backup in case the first failed), two diesels to drive the compressors, huge air storage tanks, etc etc. It was sad to hear — the electronic horns can never have the mournful tone of the old air-driven beasts.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

francist said:


> the electronic horns can never have the mournful tone of the old air-driven beasts.
> 
> -frank



Agreed. I wonder if our kids will say the same when electronic ones are replaced by some sort of newfangled _plasma burst transducer_ or similar device?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 23, 2020)

https://airhornsbygrover.com/diagram-air-horn/

How DOES an air horn work? I don’t think I understand what the diaphragm does. 

Last week an east bound train blew his train horn at a crossing, about 100 yards from me. So I blew my train horn back to say hello. Right place right time


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

That's super interesting to me too. Does the diaphragm act like the equivalent of a reed in a saxophone or other reeded instrument where it sets up the resonance in the air flow? I'd like to know as well now. Doesn't look as complicated as I imagined...hummmmmm.......


----------



## francist (May 23, 2020)

Maybe this will help some, and probably better than I can explain it. They are however very simple devices, especially the little guys. Like, literally three components if you don’t count two screws and two nuts! The larger ones have a compound diaphragm which has is a bit more complex but still pretty basic.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_horn











-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

Are these yours?


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

Oh dear...I may have my next project for my slip roll and bead roller...

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy...e&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_Q5PJXrzMOpG-0PEP9-644AE30


----------



## YYCHM (May 23, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Oh dear...I may have my next project for my slip roll and bead roller...



What's with you and your penchant for making loud noises yet you built an electric lawnmower?  The two don't mesh some how?


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

LOL. I wanted to use a gas mower w/ electric start but you can't find one that isn't self propelled, and I didn't want the extra weight.

I don't get the loud noise stuff either, just fun I guess 

You have to admit, it looks like a cool project. No practical application here on the prairies, except maybe for a Pirate Ship on the North Saskatchewan River.


----------



## francist (May 23, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Are these yours?



Yup. Mostly Airchimes except for a small Cunningham (the one that I disassembled for the photo) and a Nathan which was essentially a US licensed Airchime. There’s one non-air horn in the foreground that came off an old grain truck but that’s the only electric one.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

Those are really interesting. I love stuff like that. Have you ever made one from scratch?


----------



## francist (May 23, 2020)

Hmmm, no I haven’t. I’m not sure I even thought about making one — a lot of the thrill was in “the hunt” and trying to find them. After that, getting them to work again if they weren’t in good shape. The noise-making was almost a byproduct.

The best ones for tone are the sand cast versions (of the large aluminum ones, that is) which are the old style. The newer ones are die cast and while you wouldn’t think it would make a difference it does. The sound is harsher and lacks a certain breathiness that the old ones have. Funny. The small guys are all cast bronze.

I never thought I’d be sounding them on a regular basis though. I mean, I live in the city with neighbours, not like you want to be blasting an air whistle all the time. But when we started doing the seven o’clock salute to the health care workers I thought okay, I’ve got a salute making thing or two! So I fire one of them off almost every evening now, and depending on which one I use the neighbours say I it sounds like VIA Rail is coming right up our street. And at 120 psi yup, the sound carries! 

Thanks for the interest, kind of a weird hobby.

-frank


----------



## Dabbler (May 23, 2020)

Oh I wannna sound that horn... Mommy can I?  Huh, Huh, can I?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 23, 2020)

francist said:


> Hmmm, no I haven’t. I’m not sure I even thought about making one — a lot of the thrill was in “the hunt” and trying to find them. After that, getting them to work again if they weren’t in good shape. The noise-making was almost a byproduct.
> 
> The best ones for tone are the sand cast versions (of the large aluminum ones, that is) which are the old style. The newer ones are die cast and while you wouldn’t think it would make a difference it does. The sound is harsher and lacks a certain breathiness that the old ones have. Funny. The small guys are all cast bronze.
> 
> ...


I’ve got an old twin horn from an IH truck, I rigged it up to use on shop air. One night an ex-girlfriend was walking her dog, just as the tenant and his son came home. 

All four of them walked by the old shop door at the same time......not knowing I was waiting patiently holding an air horn.....

Groceries went flying. That little dog hit the end of the leash like he was being chased by a mountain lion!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 23, 2020)

@CalgaryPT 

You said you like old machines?? Check that out!! They reassembled this steam-driven pump then built a building around it. 

An 8 YARD bucket!


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 23, 2020)

francist said:


> I mean, I live in the city with neighbours, not like you want to be blasting an air whistle all the time. But when we started doing the seven o’clock salute to the health care workers I thought okay, I’ve got a salute making thing or two! So I fire one of them off almost every evening now, and depending on which one I use the neighbours say I it sounds like VIA Rail is coming right up our street. And at 120 psi yup, the sound carries!
> 
> Thanks for the interest, kind of a weird hobby.
> 
> -frank



Not a weird hobby at all. Anything that ties us to the past is worthy of a hobby I think. Very interesting to me at least. Thanks for the pics ...you got my attention, that's for sure.

And for the record, I'm more interested in making stuff than using it. In fact, after I try it once I often lose interest. So a loud blast from my garage probably isn't in the cards. But I fell in love with the horn on Shetland. Maybe I'll settle for a ringtone like that instead.

Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------

